# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Infekcije bebe

## kate

Zanima me da li ste u prvim danima zivota otkrili neku infekciju kod bebe koja je vjerojatno nastala u porodu ili u rodilistu

----------


## josie

ajme kate, jesi se bacila na anketiranja danas  :Wink:

----------


## kate

Mi smo odmah po dolasku kuci ustanovili

- Stafilokok aureum u nosicu
- stafilokok epidermidis u pupku 
- stafilokok i klebsiella u ocima

----------


## leonisa

imala je neku upalu lijevog oka koja se prosirila kasnije i na desno. saznala sam da su joj tamo kapali sulfasol. 
i Lea nije rodjena vaginalno vec carski sto znaci da je krivnja iskljucivo njihova. no znam da tamo sve bebe imaju blazu ili jacu upalu. ako nista drugo, krmelje.

----------


## kate

nama je trebalo mjesec dana da se rjesimo upaljenih ociju a bome i zacepljenog nosica

----------


## paulina

Paulo je došao kući sa užasnom prehladom, nije mogao disati na nos, oči su mu bile upaljene i hroptalo mu je u bronhijima.
dobio je antibiotik-svoj prvi u životu sa nepunih 10 dana starosti

Nino je također došao kući sa uznapredovalom infekcijom očiju i nosa, radili smo briseve i liječili bakteriju što ju je skupio u rodilištu

----------


## kate

eh da mi smo s deset dana dobili SUMAMED

----------


## pinocchio

streptokok aureus i jedina kura antibiotika koju je do sada popila. došli s tim iz bolnice :/ 

fakat, kate kaj je tebi došlo? ovo me podsjeća na spomenare iz srednje škole   :Laughing:

----------


## kate

apstiniram od cokolade vec par sati pa sam poludila  :Laughing:

----------


## luce2006

joj kate, jesi se naanketirala danas   :Wink:  
ne, nije mi nista skupila u rodilistu
a i zasto bi?
mozda jedino kad bi bila (ne daj boze) u intezivnoj pa da tamo skupi MRSA-u (e jesan napisala, a ne znan drugacije) ili nesto slicno

----------


## maslacak1

Infekcija oka, rekli su mi da je to "pokupio" od mene u porođajnom kanalu. :/

----------


## klia

Da, mliječac (soor) u ustima. Bijele je krpice po usnama imao još u rodilištu, no ja tada nisam znala što je to.

----------


## maria71

da  -primao je antibiotik svih 10 dana koliko smo bili u bolnici

no da kucnem u drvo,od tad nije popio niti jedan antibiotik,evo već 2 godine :D

----------


## Romina

Kod nas je bilo ovak:
Iz brisa pupkovine  i oko  izolikran Citrobacter diversus
Soor
Bio je na  :Razz: embritinu,Garamicinu,Sulfasolu i Nistatinu

----------


## sandraf

s prvim djetetom nista, a s drugim ovako:




> Infekcija oka, rekli su mi da je to "pokupio" od mene u porođajnom kanalu. :/

----------


## Točkica

Primala je terapiju zadnja tri dana u bolnici  jer se, laički rečeno, zarazila bakterijama iz plodne vode. Kako su meni objasnili, s njom je pri porodu otišlo dosta vode a vodenjak je pukao 17 sati prije.

----------


## Amalthea

kate, kate...   :Wink:  

Radiš li ti neko istraživanje pa nas rešetaš? 
(Onda ti moram reći da ti uzorak nije baš reprezentativan   :Laughing:   )

----------


## yvet

Nas su pustili doma s riječima-pupak otpao i u redu, guza crvena i luftati ju i mazati Bepanthenom.
Patronažna drugi dan došla i ustanovila da su na guzi gljivice,a u pupku granulom i odmah nas naručila kod pedijatrice-išli smo na spaljivanje pupka 2 puta i mazali guzu kremom protiv gljivica (mislim da je bila Rojazol) i za tjedan dana sve bilo OK.

----------


## ASTRA

Da, 4 dana na antibioticima u bolnici.

----------


## Vanchy

Moj malac imao neidentificiranu infekciju, 7 dana bio na antibioticima. Receno mi da CRP mora biti 3,3 da ide kuci, a pusten sa 6,1. Osjecam da mu je nosic zacepljen, ali pedica nije dala antibiotik - rekla samo nastaviti s fizioloskom. 
Za boravka u bolnici guza mu tri dana bila krvavo crvena. Kad je majka prigovorila namazali su mu guzu nekom kremicom i tekucinom i za dva dana guza bila cista, bez crvenila.

----------


## mamma san

e.c. u nosu, ali nije dobio od mene...otišlo je kroz par mjeseci samo učestalim ispiranjem nosića..

----------


## violet

Dvoje djece, jedno rodjeno u vodi - nikakve infekcije. Anketa prima  odgovor samo za jedno dijete.

----------


## snoopygirl

Mi smo prehladu iz rodilišta lječili mjesec ipo, a imao je nekakvu infekciju na rukici - nekakva sepsa u obliku gnjojnih prištića na koži-neznam ni ja više kako se zvalo, znam kad sam čula riječ sepsa da mi je došlo slabo

----------


## snoopygirl

e, i nije je pokupio od mene već od njih  :Mad:

----------


## anjica

Anja je bila 7 dana na antibioticima u bolnici zbog  neidentificirane infekcije, CRP joj je bio 16, ali je sve dobro prošlo, izašli smo iz bolnice sa 0,05

----------


## Audrey

Hm, ne znam da li se ovo računa i da li to uopće potiče iz rodilišta pa zato nisam ni glasala, ali Tomica je svoju prvu gnojnu upalu uha dobio sa mjesec i pol. Kćer još tada nije išla u vrtić i bila je zdravo dijete, mi zdravi, baš ne znam od koga je to tad mogao pokupiti.
Inače, rođen je na carski i nagutao se plodne vode, ne znam ima li to ikakve veze.

----------


## svizac

Stafilokok aureus u oku. Rekli su mi da je to dobio od mene prolaskom kroz porodajni kanal.

----------


## Mirta30

ne

----------


## anek

ni moj vid nije

----------


## odra

Infekcija kože, primao antibiotik (ne da mi se sad tražiti otpusno, a zaboravila sam). Rekli da je dobio od mene, a ja neposredno prije poroda išla na briseve zbog kade - svi bili sterilni  :Mad:

----------


## india

srećom ne!

----------


## iki

Da,nekakva prehladica,nos nas još muči i nakon 5 tjedana. Nos čistimo,kapamo fiziološku,sljezov korjen...

----------


## Vlatka

Da, dobila je sepsu. I sada se sledim kada se sjetim kako je bilo i kako se samo borila takva mala mrva.

----------


## Sonnya

Na sreću, nije!

----------


## STRUDLIC

ništa kad smo došli iz bolnice. jedino je doma dobio gljivice, no to smo riješili. mislili smo da je pelenski osip no nije. a baš smo prije tjedan dana bili u Klaićevoj na hitnoj, ona pikica kaj ju dobi kad se rodi, nabubrila mu je tolko, da kad sam ga okupala, mm je to malo pritisnuo i toliko gnoja i krvi je izašlo da je to bilo užasno za vidjet. No na hitnoj su rekli da smo dobro napravili, sve smo istisnuli van, i stavili su mu gazicu i to je to.

kažu da je to reakcija na cjepivo. ništa strašno, kao da djeca znaju dobit i kvrgu ispod ruke.   :Sad:  
hm.. :/

----------


## ivancica

Ništa, izašli čisti kao suza.   :Smile:

----------


## berlinka

Ništa, iako sam se ja pred kraj trudnoće borila s kojekakvim bakterijama.   :Smile:

----------


## maxi

streptokok-10 dana antibiotika, rođena na carski nakon 12 sati oticanja plodne vode, 14 dana prije termina

----------


## kathy_t

maxi ,da li si svih deset dana bila u bolnici dok je bila terapija ili su vas pustili doma pa ste doma nastavili sami?

----------


## Buffy

> Primala je terapiju zadnja tri dana u bolnici  jer se, laički rečeno, zarazila bakterijama iz plodne vode. Kako su meni objasnili, s njom je pri porodu otišlo dosta vode a vodenjak je pukao 17 sati prije.


A Enea je iz istog razloga primala terapiju sva 4 dana koliko smo bili u bolnici   :Sad:

----------


## maxi

> maxi ,da li si svih deset dana bila u bolnici dok je bila terapija ili su vas pustili doma pa ste doma nastavili sami?


...i jedva dočekala da me puste....

----------


## maxi

sorry kathy, ispale mi riječi iz posta. da, bili smo 10 dana u bolnici. bar sam imala vremena naviknuti se na tu iglu koja je Lari virila iz glave! sad kad gledam slike smijem se

----------


## hrčkić

srećom ne.

----------


## bera

mi nismo imali infekcija, ali nas je jedna sestra koja je poslije i sankcionisana pustila kući sa žuticom. Ta ne znam ni kako da je nazovem nije dini izvadila krv kada je to trebala i nakon dva dana on je ponovno morao u bolnicu jer je bil. bio 20  :Sad:  to mi je bio najteži trenutak u životu

----------


## teacher

Vidim da se ovdje spominje bakterija citrobacter koseri. Trudna sam 12 tjedana i nađena mi je u urinu, 10 na 4. :Mad:  Zanima me ako je neka od vas imala iskustva s njom je li opasna za bebu? Nikad je nisam imala.

----------


## DANI***

> Primala je terapiju zadnja tri dana u bolnici jer se, laički rečeno, zarazila bakterijama iz plodne vode. Kako su meni objasnili, s njom je pri porodu otišlo dosta vode a vodenjak je pukao 17 sati prije.


Tako slično i kod mene samo što smo imali carski i zbog te infekcije iz plodne vode smo bili odvojeni svih 8 dan u bolnici  :Sad:

----------


## mali mrav

nikakva infekcija ni prvi ni drugi put

----------


## acqua

Infekcija oka!

----------


## Fae

Moj maleni je također imao upalu oka i to smo kapali cca 2 mjeseca sa sulfasolom......

----------


## lane

Moja J je u rodilistu zaradila beta hemoliticki streptokok grupe B koji se manifestirao kasnije, sa njenih mjesec i pol u obliku uroinfekta i upale bubrega. Rekli mi da je to skupila od mene na porodu, ali moji nalazi su bili ok, dakle zarazena je od strane osoblja. To nas je kostalo 10 dana boravka u zaraznoj  :Sad:

----------


## cebelka86

Veliki broj djece "zaradi" upalu očiju, tim više što većina ima sužen suzni kanal. Zato se u svakom rodilištu odmah poslije poroda kapa sulfasol.

----------


## Ninči

Mojih dvoje nisu pokupili ništa u rodilištu.  :Smile:

----------


## anima

Mi smo došli doma i nakon 2 dana primjetili prvo nekakav osip kao prištići kod bedara i po glavici, dok. je rekla da je infekcija iz rodilišta, i da prvo probamo to otjerat s hipermanganom ili ćemo morati na antibiotik, hvala Bogu otišlo je s hipermanganom za par dana.

----------


## kaina

Pokupila je bakterije od mene zato što mi sestra nije dala profilaksu kako ide svaka četiri h nego mi je dala jednu i to pet i pol h prije poroda i bila je mala u inkubatoru

----------


## gita75

Krmeljave i zaljepljene oči (i jedno i drugo). Ko one male mačke kad su još slijepe.

----------


## Minda

> Pokupila je bakterije od mene zato što mi sestra nije dala profilaksu kako ide svaka četiri h nego mi je dala jednu i to pet i pol h prije poroda i bila je mala u inkubatoru


 
*krescenija* poslala sam ti poruku

----------


## kaina

> *krescenija* poslala sam ti poruku


 odgovoreno  :Smile:

----------


## crnkica

urinarna infekcija i upala oka.......brrrrrrrrrr
ne volim se ni prisjećati

----------


## mašnica

Ovo me konkretno zanima, prvo dijete sam rodila u Vinogradskoj i nakon dan,dva infekcija i antibiotik 7 dana, morao je biti u inkubatoru i bili smo razdvojeni što mi je jako teško palo.

Sada čujem za par slučajeva gdje je u istoj bolnici beba dobila infekciju i inkubatoru je, razdvojena od mame, meni je to jako žalosno. Da li je moguće da se u toj bolnici baš često ovo događa?

----------


## Jesen u meni

pokupio je neku infekciju pri porodu, jer je dugo bio bez plodne vode (oko 20 sati od pucanja vodenjaka do izgona).
meni su davali intravenozno antibiotik cijeli taj dan, ali je on svejedno nešto pokupio i bio na antibioticima tjedan dana.
nisu uspjeli izolirati o čemu se točno radi, nego su rekli da je vjerojatno pokupio neku bakteriju koja je meni omaća, a njemu nova pa još nema otpornost na nju.
bitno mi je da je sada sve u redu.

----------


## vikki

Infekcija oka - streptokok i zlatni stafilokok (upalilo se dan nakon sto smo dosli iz rodilista). Jednokratno sumamed intravenski i tobrex kapi i mast.
Bio je carski rez pa nije mogao pokupiti kroz porodjajni kanal.

----------


## katrin23

Moja je beba neutjesno plakala cim se rodila I to se nastavilo ,cijeli dan. Vadenje krvi pokazalo Visio CPR, dijagnoza perinatalna infekcija, antibiotik 7 Dana, u grijanom kreveticu na intenzivi je bila 3 Dana, ostatak terapije je primala u sobi kraj mene. Bili smo u vz

----------


## Ante_ST

Pozdrav svima. Ja sam novi ovdje. Dobio sam sina prije 2 dana. Bio sam sav sretan, zvao sam svih okolo da ih obavijestim. Kad ono danas odnijeli dijete i smjestili ga na odjel neonatologije. Smije ga se posjetiti samo 1 sat dnevno. Čak i moja žena koja je još u rodilištu ne smije otići tamo.

Dođe mi da padnem u nesvjest. Da beba ima mjesec-dva bio bih manje zabrinut, ali to je beba od samo 2 dana. Pojma nemam koja je to infekcija jer nisu sve pretrage napravili. Kažu da je neki index žutice (izmislio sam naziv jer sam zaboravio kaoo se to zove) vrijednosti 16,5. Temperatura je 38. Napravili su preliminarne testove, ali ne puno toga jer je nedjelja. Kažu da je neka infekcija pa su dijete odnijeli i tamo će istraživati što je na stvari.

BTW, kaću da žena treba nositi mlijeko tamo, ali treba ga nositi u prijenosnom hladnjaku. Mi imamo samo ogromni hladnjak za putovanja, a nemam pojma ima li neki mali, sitni za ove svrhe.

Znam da nije moguče na daljinski dijagnosticirati, ali ako mi netko može reći koliko je opasno kada se infekcija javi u tako najranijojdobi od samo 2 dana starosti s fibrom 38 i žuticom, doduše blagom žuticom. Može li se očekivati ozbiljnije komplikacije.

----------

